# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Angry Cyclone Bomb, Nokia X1-00 / X1-01 Unlock Added

## mohamed73

Hi, new update for *Cyclone Box* is released.  *What's new?*
- Added support for LBF data read for new XGold110 based phones, this is *X1-00, X1-01*, absolutly *WORLD FIRST*
- Nokia X1-00, X1-01, 100, 101, 102 flashing added
- 20 Digits is now checked upon XGold1xx Hash Read, as users reported 20  digit phones (i.e. new 1616 from Yoigo Spain). The 20 digits phones  will not be readed now, to not loss the computation power of SL3  Clusters.
- When 20 Digits NCK is found upon BB5 LBF read, operation will be  canceled (previously - asked whether to continue, or not), same reason  as up
- Minor changes and bugfixes  *How to update?*
Just run Cyclone, autoupdate will replace Cyclone.exe.  *Join us on facebook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
More to come,
Best Regards, *Cyclone Box Team*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على المتابعة

----------

